# Went Nuts on Cbid



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

Went a little crazy on cbid!! Order came in today and I had to go try one of the RP Edge Torps. Not a bad smoke and certainly more full bodied than the other sticks I've tried recently.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

U know there is therapy for things like that? Smoking another cigar sounds like good therapy right? nice score


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Like the Edges!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

MMMMM...Trinidads some of my new favorite smokes.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

You like the corojo edge, try the maduro. YUM a favorite of mine. Just dont outbid me on em!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Its a disease, I have an advanced case, seek help while you still can...:brick:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

GreySmoke said:


> Its a disease, I have an advanced case, seek help while you still can...:brick:


You and me both! Damn why does it have to be soooo addicting? WHY?


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Devil site claims another soul...


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

baboruger said:


> MMMMM...Trinidads some of my new favorite smokes.


I've had the CC Trinidads and really liked them. Hoping the NCs don't disappoint.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Its a disease, I have an advanced case, seek help while you still can...:brick:


My name is Gerry...And I'm a C-Bid aholic....


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

ctiicda said:


> U know there is therapy for things like that? Smoking another cigar sounds like good therapy right? nice score


Already scheming to get the missus to accompany me to the local cigar friendly bar after she gets off work. My deck smoke wasn't enough on this fine Friday afternoon.


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> My name is Gerry...And I'm a C-Bid aholic....


Hi Gerry. You can recover like I did by simply admitting... wait a minute... I'm not recovered one bit.


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys...there is a pass being arranged just for us nuts.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t22718-quotwhat-i-won-on-cbidquot-36-cigar-pass.html


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

aint nothing wrong with going nuts .. you did a good job ..


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> My name is Gerry...And I'm a C-Bid aholic....


I'm proud to say I've been clean and sober for over 2 months now.... mainly cause we were running out of humi space. But I still think it's a notable acheivement.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

It's fun to go crazy!!! NICE!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I love the corojo edge! Nice snag!


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

Cbid's real objective is to sell walk in humidors to those who have too many cigars... beware the devil site!!!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

ksnake said:


> Cbid's real objective is to sell walk in humidors to those who have too many cigars... beware the devil site!!!


I knew it...:brick:

Those bastiges...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love the RP's


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

rp edge is one my favs so far ! i love it


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks dude


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man im just waiting eagerly for my purchase to come in I cant wait!! those are some nice pickups, I got some miami 5s as well!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I hear there is help for this kind of problem... 

love the 5 Vegas Miami


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice score! All look very tasty. I'm intrigued by the ITC Maduro:dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

there is nothing wrong with to do a little bit crazy !! 
Only, could somebody ensure that they send International??


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups! Let us know your thoughts on the MC Media Noche.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the devil site strikes again


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

dj5213 said:


> man im just waiting eagerly for my purchase to come in I cant wait!! those are some nice pickups, I got some miami 5s as well!!!


Haven't had the Miami 5's before, so I'm definitely looking forward to sparking up one of those.


----------



## dcsmoke (Jul 10, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> Nice pick-ups! Let us know your thoughts on the MC Media Noche.


I'll do a little write-up once I've smoked one. Never had one of these before...


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

very nice ..


----------

